# Trying to obtain grandparents marriage and death certificates- Guyane



## frenchgirluk (May 3, 2020)

Good evening everyone
My grandparents married and died in Cayenne, Guyane.
I have tried several times to contact the mairie to obtain the documents but they have not replied. I don’t know what else to do. I am applying for CNF and they have requested those documents. Please can anyone advise on what else I could do? Thank you


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

frenchgirluk said:


> Good evening everyone
> My grandparents married and died in Cayenne, Guyane.
> I have tried several times to contact the mairie to obtain the documents but they have not replied. I don’t know what else to do. I am applying for CNF and they have requested those documents. Please can anyone advise on what else I could do? Thank you


I believe there is a form you have to submit but I don't know whether you used it. 

Still, Guyane has many problems and it is unlikely that you would receive a quick response, quite the opposite unfortunately.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, exactly how did you contact the Cayenne mairie?


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

The swiftest way would be via internet on: Accueil Particuliers | Service-public.fr
I think you'll have to set up an account.
If you need, don't hesitate to ask for help on this forum 

Or perhaps directly here: Acte état civil (naissance, mariage, décès) à Cayenne (973)


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

This is Cayenne's webpage to apply for all birth, marriage & death certifs: 








Acte état civil (naissance, mariage, décès) à Cayenne (973)


Effectuer une demande d'acte d'état civil à Cayenne (973), demande d'acte de naissance Cayenne, d'acte de décès Cayenne et d'acte de mariage Cayenne




www.commune-mairie.fr


----------

